# How do I anchor drift wood?



## snowghost45

I saw a post where you can glue the driftwood to a piece of plastic, unfortunately I can't find the post. 

Some felt that stainless steel bolts was not a good idea.

What kind of glue should be used? Any certain type of plastic?


----------



## Wakenbake

Use any kind of aquarium glue or silicone that you can get at your local pet store or on amazon/ebay. You can attach it to some slate rock, that way you can cover it with your substrate and you wouldnt be able to tell!


----------



## snowghost45

I live in the Shenandoah Valley and there is a lot of slate here. Would I be able to use that? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Raymond S.

Did not read that article but I've heard them talking about using a hot glue gun.On some pet supply sites they sell an epoxie "stick" type glue
which if I'm not mistaken is for glueing coral in salt water tanks. Try calling these people and just ask.
Aquarium, Driftwood items in Susquehanna Driftwood store on eBay!


----------



## snowghost45

Of course I have a glue gun, but do I know where it is? LOL


----------



## rayray74

I have done this. Depends on how big the driftwood is. 
First off forget gorilla glue. It has a chemical in it. Don't believe me? Put some in a tub of water.
Next off. hot glue.... you might as well try scotch taping the wood there.
The only thing that works, is epoxy. Marine grade epoxy. You can get it at ace hardware, its 10 bucks. They use it to repair water tanks. Its fish safe. I have a huge piece of driftwood epoxied to ceramic tiles, then bricks on top of that and substrate on top. It doesnt move. 
the aquarium sticks of epoxy are outrageous cost wise. forget them.


----------



## snowghost45

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Donald Hansen

snowghost45 said:


> I saw a post where you can glue the driftwood to a piece of plastic, unfortunately I can't find the post.
> 
> Some felt that stainless steel bolts was not a good idea.
> 
> What kind of glue should be used? Any certain type of plastic?


What's the matter with stainless steel?

DLH


----------



## DeJay126

I have done some research and certain types of superglue can be used in an aquarium. I used a few drops for a plastic piece in my aquarium and my fishies are fine!


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey

snowghost45 said:


> I live in the Shenandoah Valley and there is a lot of slate here. Would I be able to use that? Thanks for the info!



Nice, so do I. Small world.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey

Raymond S. said:


> Did not read that article but I've heard them talking about using a hot glue gun.On some pet supply sites they sell an epoxie "stick" type glue
> which if I'm not mistaken is for glueing coral in salt water tanks. Try calling these people and just ask.
> Aquarium, Driftwood items in Susquehanna Driftwood store on eBay!



Yeah, I recently saw a video by a professional using a regular glue gun. So, I guess it is ok to use one and that it won't release bad chemicals in fresh water.


----------



## Raymond S.

For years, people in the aquarium field have been warning "us" to "never use metal of any kind in a tank"...then "they" put lead weights on plants
to hold them down and make "hang on the lip" type thermometers out of stainless steel. It has been said on this forum that Krylon spray paint
that is called "Fusion" is safe for tanks(I'd think freshwater) after it dries. If all of the "metal" that I was using is one or two screws...I'd not
think it to be a danger as long as I put a sealer (like Krylon) over it after finishing making the deco.
Now tell me how you would drill a hole in slate for the screw.(?) I will have need of this soon...setting up a new ten gallon/w Malaysian driftwood.
As I live where landscaping supply companies are common it would be easy to substitute sandstone for the slate giving the "base" more weight
as most sandstone is usually thicker than most slate.
Could someone list rock types that are NOT suitable for aquariums ?
BTW a man on here used the hot glue gun on some decorations for his tank and he glued most of it to glass, not plastic.


----------



## snowghost45

I think the post said something about drilling holes in the drift wood and filling it with lead, not drilling holes into the rock. DLH, I don't know what's wrong with stainless steel, just some people don't want to put metal in their tanks.


----------



## Subaru4wd

Drill some holes into the wood & fill them with sand.

Or just put the wood in your tank and let it float for a few weeks before it starts to sink. I got tired of fighting my driftwood pieces, so I just let them float and after a month or so they get the idea and begin to sink.


----------



## coralbandit

Poke a hole in slate that is thin enough(under 3/4") with a 16d nail and hammer.Keep slate on flat surface so it doesn't crack.If you have a pionted hammer(slate hammer) you can hold slate in your hand and tap hole in it no problem.


----------



## lonedove55

I had my son attach a piece of driftwood to slate (about 3/4" inch thick). Said he didn't need to drill a hole first, just screwed it to the bottom of the wood with a stainless steel screw.


----------

